# Sodastream



## Ucmd (Jun 11, 2013)

I took a peek at this toy yesterday and I am curious to know if other forum members have any experience with it. Any real culinary use or just a fizzy water-maker.


----------



## ms4awd (Jun 11, 2013)

I havent used a soda stream although i have seen it. Downside to this system is you have to get tanks or refills from soda stream i think its a trade in the empty tank for a full one type of deal. The pros is that u can have the carbonated liquid on demand i believe. Although the system i saw in person is the older version, they may have improved on their design.

I have however used and still use the isi version called twist and sparkle. Its good for approx 750ml-1l depending if its water or juice other liquid you want to carbonate. only takes 1 isi/mossa co2 cartridge to per use. The direction states that over time the carbonation will dissipitate but i have made carbonated water and juices for my restaurant use in mixed drinks and for the kitchen and they hold well in a really cold chiller for about 2-3 days. the carbonation will not be as strong as the first 3-4 hours of carbonating the liquid but it still carbonated. We saved a lot by carbonating our own water for our tempura batter and also for use in mixed drinks at the bar. Makes a really good carbonated orange soda as well from fresh OJ(fresh squeezed from fruit no pulp). hope this helps


----------



## jalanpipes (Jun 11, 2013)

We have and use the Penguin version sold by Williams & Sonoma and also the handheld unit to carbonated wines and juices. My wife loves them and uses them regularly. They're attractive and the cartridges are no problem to replace if you live close to a bed bath & beyond.


----------



## jayhay (Jun 11, 2013)

If you're into making cocktails, they can be great. If you are just a soda drinker, probably not worth it. But if you like fancy drinks, they are awesome.


----------



## cclin (Jun 11, 2013)

I've the Penguin version of soda maker. it is great if you like carbonated drink but don't want to taking too much sugar! I use it with Splenda to make my own diet carbonated drink.....


----------



## shaneg (Jun 11, 2013)

You can just use a normal co2/nos cream whipper from 'mosa' you use for foams etc.
We also use ours with our own house made tonic, white cola, ginger ale and tropical soda.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jun 11, 2013)

I have had one for about 2-3 years now and really love it. 

I use to drink a lot of soda, like 2-3 cans a day. 

I started using that and now I have maybe a soda once every few weeks but I drink carbonated water with a splash of juice in it.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 11, 2013)

Used to have one for years in Germany and loved it. Used it the same way as Drew. Never liked the available syrups much. 

Stefan


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jun 11, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Never liked the available syrups much.



Yea the syrups are nasty IMO. 

If I want more of the soda flavor I will grab Torani style but I really like the stuff Sonoma Syrup Co. makes.


----------



## gic (Jun 11, 2013)

It's incredible cheap at Costco, $79 with the giant co2 cartridge. I really like it for making flavored seltzer, I bought some high grade fruit extracts, I'd avoid the crappy and expensive extracts they sell


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 12, 2013)

I have one at home, we pretty much only drink carbonated water. We have 6 bottles on the fridge


----------



## scotchef38 (Jun 12, 2013)

We use ours all the time and have had great fun making home made champagne with various flavoured sugar syrups and white wine.Going to try fizzy spirits and mixers next.


----------



## jayhay (Jun 12, 2013)

gic said:


> It's incredible cheap at Costco, $79 with the giant co2 cartridge. I really like it for making flavored seltzer, I bought some high grade fruit extracts, I'd avoid the crappy and expensive extracts they sell



Which high quality extracts do you use?


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jun 13, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I have one at home, we pretty much only drink carbonated water. We have 6 bottles on the fridge



We're not quite up to your level (only 4 bottles) but we do love our sodastream!


----------



## wabi-sabi (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty useful if you like making your own drinks but it can also end up being one of those things that never gets used... You also might want a few extra bottles.


----------



## Ucmd (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback


----------

